# Our  recent HGVC buying experience and timeline



## chum94555 (Oct 7, 2009)

Hello Back in Spring of this year, we had gone to HGVC on the LV  Strip (we already were owner at the BAY CLUB, Big Island) and went through their Marketing presentation. After that I became aware of this Forum/Group and decided that buying resell was a better deal . 

Back in May (to be exact *May 17th, 2009*) we signed contract to buy two separate units both at HGVC LV strip, 5000 points each (total 10,000 points), 2 bdrm , Gold and also paid this year's maintenance due so we can use them and needed these points for Aug/Sept plans


Our both the buys were cleared by HGVC and final buy no 1 closed (ie I got the paperwork in hand) on *Aug 25, 2009*. Our second buy paperwork just arrived past week on *October 3rd 2009
*
 I worked with the agent whose name I got through this list. Very competent and helpful. I however was not happy with the Title co we were asked to work with (Title co was chosen by the agent) and once they got the payment, seem to 'drag' their feet and would not respond.

My Question-

Is time line of  I described ie Unit 1 from *May 17th start to Aug 25th* finish and U*nit 2 May 17th start to Oct 3rd* seem typical?

 Do we have choice of picking title co ?

 I do know HGVC takes its own time to clear the buyer and my issues were after this was approved by HGVC


We are now happy all is done and we can use the points now s but *NO* *ELITE KEY* however )))))))

Comments?

 Thanks

ks


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 7, 2009)

*The first is not excessive, but the second (4 1/2 months) raises my eyebrows...*
When I did my own closing, I went from contract to recorded deed in about six weeks (HGVC requires 30 days to consider ROFR) and received a welcome kit from HGVC about four weeks after that.  IOW, it took me 2-1/2 months under optimal conditions.

*However*, in an arms-length transaction with things being mailed back+forth, three to four months is not all that unusual, even longer if one of the parties has trouble with the paperwork or delays returning it.


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 8, 2009)

*My Hawaii Resale was long*

My Hawaii resale was purchased through Judy

RE/MAX Properties SW, INC (timeshareresalepros.com)
Timeshare Resale Closing Services (trcsinc.com)
Hawaii Escrow & Title (hetinc.com) 

Here's my current Hawaii resale purchase timeline:
12/21/08 - Offer accepted, sent signed sales contract and deposit.
01/23/09 - Closing completed (I was told at that time recording should take 12 weeks but it took much longer. I had to send multiple emails to get ongoing status after original target dates were missed)
02/05/09 - Online access to new HHV points (points were added to my existing HGVC account) 
05/28/09 - Deed is recorded. (I was then told turn around time for original recording could be 4 weeks but again it took much longer. Again, I had to send multiple emails to get ongoing status after original target dates were missed)
08/24/09 – Received a copy of recorded deed and a copy of title policy (Originals were never sent). http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=105419

Based on my eight month process, I told TRCS that I didn't think I could honestly refer anyone to TRCS to handle a Hawaii timeshare resale. My experience with TRCS was excellent except for the recording of the deed and title policy. After the closing on 1/23/09, TRCS was more reactive than proactive in regards to the status of the recording of the deed and title policy. I suggested that TRCS maintain the buyer’s online account (which is a really nice feature that provides online status updates throughout the closing) beyond the closing date to trigger ongoing status updates on the recording and mailing of Hawaii deeds and title policy.


----------



## GimmeMyWeek (Oct 8, 2009)

I had the same problem with that title company on my 1st purchase (a recommended agent on this forum)and that was THE reason I changed to the other agent listed in this forum for my second purchase (Judy).
It was fully a much much better and smoother experience.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Oct 8, 2009)

Elite status is the only additional benefit of purchasing directly from an HGVC agent. Since you did not purchase from an HGVC agent, you are not entitled to Elite status.  The main benefit of Elite status is that you become HHonors Gold for life. Aside from that, there is no difference between your points and mine. There is no difference between your MFs and mine.  However, you saved a mint.  I suggest that you enjoy your new points and don't worry about Elite benefits.


----------



## chum94555 (Oct 9, 2009)

GimmeMyWeek said:


> I had the same problem with that title company on my 1st purchase (a recommended agent on this forum)and that was THE reason I changed to the other agent listed in this forum for my second purchase (Judy).
> It was fully a much much better and smoother experience.



Yes I have told this Agent in NYC that if he does not change Title Co , he is not getting any of my new business. Thanks

ks


----------



## JM48 (Oct 9, 2009)

I bought at Sea World on July 30th. Got the deed on Sept.22 just got an e mail today that all the paper work is done with HGVC & I should be getting the info from HGVC in a week!!

 After reading how long it took others I can't complain.

 We used American Timeshare Closing in TN. I worked with Brandi & she did a great job, always responded to my e mails promptly.

 JM


----------



## yumdrey (Oct 9, 2009)

I used Chicago Title for my Flamingo. Overall process took about 6-7 weeks until HGVC put my name on the file and I got online access.


----------



## riz (Oct 10, 2009)

My time line for 2BR LV Flamingo

Its now 10 Oct (almost 30 days since it closed)  No HGVC membership info provided. Not even sure if this will only come via snail mail or email.

I have asked several times when Hilton is going to give me whatever I need to login and have a HGVC account.  

When asking how long does it take Hilton to process the answers have been:

On Sep 15: "A week to 10 days".  (calendar days, not biz days)
1 Oct:  "Should be any day"
5 Oct: "I just spoke to Hilton and they told me Friday.  It is under their control."

Its now 10 Oct, "Friday" has come and gone around the globe still nothing.
Its not yet clear to me WHEN Hilton is the one "driving" the process.  Was it on or about 14 Sep (when TRCS indicated it closed?) or was it 30 Sep (proceeds to Seller)?  Or some point after that?

Either way, at this point I have to say I am disappointed with the timeline, or at least the expectations & explainations set and given in the process.  I understand there can be delays, but I have not gotten really any notice unless I "poke" for one.

I guess it is what it is, not much you can do about it, but it does set an impression.


Description	Date	Comments
Proceeds to Seller	9/30/2009	 
Closing Date	9/14/2009	 
Seller Exe Deed Received	9/11/2009	 
Sellers Closing Docs Received	9/11/2009	 
Buyers Final Funds Received	9/9/2009	 
Buyers Closing Docs Received	9/9/2009	 
Sellers Closing Docs Out	9/1/2009	 
Deed Prepared/Received	8/31/2009	 
Deed/Transfer Docs Ordered	8/24/2009	 
Estoppel Rcvd n Verified	8/19/2009	 
Estoppel Ordered	8/13/2009	 
Original Deed Rcvd n Verified	8/20/2009	 
Deposit Received	8/12/2009	 
Sellers Contract Received	8/12/2009	 
Buyers Contract Received	8/12/2009


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 10, 2009)

riz said:


> My time line for 2BR LV Flamingo
> 
> Its now 10 Oct (almost 30 days since it closed)  No HGVC membership info provided. Not even sure if this will only come via snail mail or email.
> 
> I have asked several times when Hilton is going to give me whatever I need to login and have a HGVC account.



I just checked my notes. My resale agent (not TRCS) notified me when my HGVC membership transfer was complete. 

Here are the instructions that my resale agent (Judy) sent to me....
NOTE: If you bought from Seth or Judy, I would definitely call them regarding your HGVC membership status otherwise try calling the HGVC number below

Good Luck


> _We have been notified that your membership transfer is complete.  Your contract number is  nn-nnnnn.
> 
> You will need to contact Hilton to get your member number, once you have it, here is how to setup your account online.
> 
> ...


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 10, 2009)

riz said:


> My time line for 2BR LV Flamingo...
> Its now 10 Oct (almost 30 days since it closed)  No HGVC membership info provided. Not even sure if this will only come via snail mail or email.



Your welcome kits from HGVC + HHonors arrive via snail mail typically 2 - 4 weeks after they receive the necessary docs. I suggest calling HGVC C/S to see if they have processed the sale. If so, they should be able to give you an account #.  With that, you can create an online account at https://www.hgvclub.com/login.php ("click here to establish...")


----------



## JM48 (Oct 10, 2009)

Talent312,

 Thanks for the info. I just called the number you provided & got my ID number. They said the HGVC info was mailed on Thurs. so I should be getting it soon.

 I did log on & created my account.

 I was supposed to get 5000 pts. this year but for some reason they put them on next year! Which isn't a problem as I can still use them this year, and I saved the fee to carry them over to next year.
Also there was 30 points left over from last year (2008) which I can use now. 


riz,

 I think part of the delay is that everything is done by snail mail which can add a lot of time.

 JM


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 10, 2009)

JM48 said:


> I was supposed to get 5000 pts. this year but for some reason they put them on next year! Which isn't a problem as I can still use them this year, and I saved the fee to carry them over to next year.
> Also there was 30 points left over from last year (2008) which I can use now.



Do you mean that the seller had 5000 2009-points remaining (at this late date) and they added them to your 2010 allotment (nice!)? Or, as seems more likely, that they failed to credit you with the seller's remaining 2009 points?

If your contract called for you to get the balance of the seller's points, I'd call that to the agent's attention (they're 'spose to tell HGVC to transfer the points) or fax HGVC's transfer dept. a copy of the contract circling the clause.


----------



## JM48 (Oct 10, 2009)

I was suppose to have 5000 pts. for 2009 but they added them to 2010 instead so I have 10,000 for next year which I can still use this year & I don't have to pay to save them for next year. 

 I think the 30 pts. are the left over in the account.

 I called HGVC customer service & found them to be as helpful as others have said they would be.

 Again thanks for the info. 

This is a very helpful site,always good & correct info.

JM


----------



## riz (Oct 10, 2009)

Late afternoon update:

I now have an account and can login!!



alwysonvac said:


> NOTE: If you bought from Seth or Judy, I would definitely call them regarding your HGVC membership status otherwise try calling the HGVC number below



Yep, comments and dates were from R/E Agent (Judy)

Talent312:
Just got today's mail and sure enough there is the HGVC Member Guide.  With your info and others here, I did contact HGVC customer service and after a bit of hunting, they found us.  (Husbands name is mis-spelled and they list me second, so they found via telephone number) Anyway, and some basic authentication steps, they provided a club number and I am now in!  In the end, sometimes its better if you can cut out as many middle men as possible.

thanks all for the details.  Sounds like I could have perhaps gotten this directly even on the 8th, considering that was when the Member Guide was sent from Orlando. 

Kendall


----------



## riz (Oct 10, 2009)

JM48 said:


> I was suppose to have 5000 pts. for 2009 but they added them to 2010 instead so I have 10,000 for next year which I can still use this year & I don't have to pay to save them for next year.
> 
> JM



Ohhhh nice...I wish that would have been done for me! Considering its now Oct.
I believe I am gonna have to pay to have them moved to 2010

Kendall


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 10, 2009)

Congrats to the HGVC newcomers, JM and riz.
Watch for the pop-quiz on the Member's Guide, in a few.
Please keep posting... TUG's moderators need new blood.


----------



## bosco0633 (Oct 11, 2009)

I posted about this a few weeks ago.  We purchased direct from Judi on our first timeshare and everything was said and done in 21 days for our 5000 point Flamingo.

The second one I purchased on TUG classified.  The seller was really good, but the closing company that they used was terrible.  I actually had to hire Judi to help with the close as they screwed everything up.  

The only reason I continued with the deal was because of how cheap it was and the fact that Judi jumped in to help finish the close.  I purchased late June, and finally got the points in my account beginning of October.  It felt like I may be getting ripped off at one point as it was taking so long, but eventually everything worked out, and I now own another 5000 point package at Seaworld.  So 10,000 points should be good for now!!

If I buy again, I will use Judi Kozlowski all the way and her amazing closing company!!!  


Welcome to TUG, ask many questions we love answering and learning!!


----------



## riz (Oct 11, 2009)

My timeline was certainly not 21 days (as TRCS milestone entries indicated) it was closer to 60 days from the time seller and buyer contracts were provided back to TRCS.  

I guess over all, it went "OK" but I guess I was under the impression that the process was going to go above and beyond what I would consider normal, as far as service.  There was nothing really "bad" or problematic with the process, but I guess I had a different impression on the last bit(ie getting the club number from Hilton)  

It seemed that I didn't get any update on this step unless I asked for it.  With the last update stating that "Hilton has it, they told me Friday..." (it would be done/ready)  and "...will stay on it til you have the number..."  Friday came and went and I didn't have a number nor did I have an email or update.

Would I use Judi again?  Sure, why not?  It just I guess I had a bit higher expectations, given the previous discussions here.  On scale of 1-10, I personally would give a 6.5 or 7  for the entire process.


----------



## bosco0633 (Oct 12, 2009)

I am very suprised by this.  Have you brought this to Judis attention?? i cant believe that you had such bad luck.  Well on the up side you now are a member of a great membership.


----------

